# safe to keep pigeon overnight



## 1451451514515 (Aug 29, 2016)

I am in northern california. I am not certain what has happened to this bird, but it is missing the feathers from top of his head (just raw scalp) with blood on his head. It is Sunday evening, and the wildlife rescue center is closed. I can take him in, in the morning when they open, but I am afraid is it safe to keep the pigeon in a box overnight. I do have an alternative - I can drop him off at an SPCA which accepts animals 24 hours a day, and also there is a human society which accepts surrends 24 hours a day. However I am weary to do this, as it is my understanding that those organizations deal more with domestic animals. As such, I have no clue what will happen to him there (would he be euthanized?), and I would rather trust him in the care of the wildlife center, as they specialize in stuff like this. But I'm scared if 12 hours is too long for this pigeon to wait. I just don't have the experience to know what to do here.

Any advice from you kind folks would be greatly appreciated

(To add to this, following the advice of the wildlife website I have not attempted to feed or water the pigeon, though I am glad they posted that on the website, as I was getting ready to do just that. He is in a medium sized box which is dark. I did handle him, to put him in the box but aside from that have avoided touching him. This appears to be a full grown pigeon.)

EDIT2: My other concern is temperature. The room I live in will get cold tonight. I read on your forum, that you should heat the pigeon. However if it has head trauma this should be avoided. I'm not certain what to do here. I have an electric blanket - I could put the box on top of that? It's the only thing I can think of. I have no way to heat or cool my room. SHould I line the box with a towel? Or is it best he stay on the cardboard? I could go collect some leaves/grass and put that on the bottom of the box, too.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sounds as if this bird has been scalped by another. Are you sure he won't get euthanized at the wildlife centre? Pigeons are considered a pest.

A towel in the bottom of the box will be ok for him for now. If you have your doubts about the wildlife centre, plse don't take him. If he was scalped, the wounds will be easy to treat, unless the eyes have been injured. If you want to take care of him yourself, plse post a photo. Plenty of members here that will give help. All he hopefully needs, is just a good antibiotic cream, decent food and time for the wound to heal.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for rescuing the poor thing! As NMarina has suggested, he likely will recover with care and it us important to make sure that he will not just be euthanized. Not sure where in Northern CA you are located but would contact Palomacy for help. 
adopt [email protected]
http://www.pigeonrescue.org/resources/in-case-of-emergency/


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping the bird.

Keep him overnight, do not call the SPCA.

Keep bird in a warm area, but do not apply heat to any area of trauma, ( give fresh drinking water and bird seed)

You can apply a drop or two of nano/colloidal silver to affected area, it is a natural antibiotic and will even help the eyes, as well as wound, if it happens to run into them.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, please post a pic. And as Sky has said, DO NOT CALL THE SPCA.


----------



## 1451451514515 (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I am happy I did not take him to the SPCA last night. However morning has arrived and the wildlife center is open. I think he will get better care there than I can provide as they are trained in this. But now reading these replies, I'm kind of afraid they will euthanize him and that what's wrong with him is easily treated. 

A little more about this bird. It was his behavior that was more worrying to me than the spot of blood on his head. When I came up to him, he did not run away. It's one reason I thought he was sick because you know how pigeons usually fly away. i was easily able to grab hold on to him, as I wanted to see if he wwas wounded. I grabbed him and he flapped his wings to get away from me, he did break lose but did not fly away. instead he ran beneath a sewer grate and hid there for some time. when he finally emerged, again he did not fly and I was easily able to pick him up and place him in the box. He doesn't seem to have tried to fly in the box. just moving around every so often. I guess it all just makes me wonder if there's something sick about him.

What would you guys suggest i do? i will do what is in the best interest for this bird. One of the main problems I face is the temperature condition in my room. I have no air conditioning nor any heat source in this room, so it heats up and cools with the whims of the outside temperatuer. at times it is scorching hot, at times like this morning it is freezing cold. 

i could hold on to him for another day - are there any ideas? i greatly appreciate the feedback but now scared about my original plan of taking him to the center if this is something that could be treated easily. i could get the cream that was mentioned. how long do such treatments last before i could release him back to his home? how woudl i even know if he's ok to go? unfortunately i have to make the decision quickly. I will contact user Palomacy as well, as was suggested. (EDIT: I see now this is an organization, not a user. i will contact them and see what do they advise. thank you)

edit: this is the best picture im able to get at the moment. it vaguely shows the issue on his head

http://imgur.com/a/hnH4X


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This bird may have been hit by a car. He could have injuries that you cannot see. I don't think that in California during the summer, that it would be freezing inside in the morning. It will probably be fine for him in your room. He really should be checked out by someone who would know, as he is obviously sick or injured. I would normally think sick, but because of the injury on his head, then something must have happened to the poor thing. The head wound is easy to treat, but you don't know what else is going on with him.
Then too, he may just need time to rest and heal.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please do contact Palomacy...they are a pigeon rescue and are fantastic. Thanks for helping the lovely bird.


----------

